# A lineup of goodies....



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Here's a lineup of goodies I picked up today....


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I see about 4 of my favorite smokes laying there.

Good haul!


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

awwww good job. pictures are so good i almost tried to grab one.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow great haul!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

This picture made my day  Great HAUL, gotta love those Padron's !!!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice haul.
I need to add some Padrons and Tats to my rotation.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

docruger said:


> awwww good job. pictures are so good i almost tried to grab one.


LOL


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy mackerel, what a lineup.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow sweet


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

well played sir, well played


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

That's one great haul!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

:bowdown: Talk about an all-star lineup!!! Excellent score!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Outstanding haul!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thats amazing


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a hell of a great day at the local B&M!!!!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

wow...


----------

